# Fordy74



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome man,and yes I have told some of the intelligent Heat fans to join,but NONE of the GOOF ones that propose trades like B.G. and Carter for T-Mac or K.G..Also I was wondering how u put those pictures in the box next to your posts?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Great! Thanks HeatLunatic. Hey is Dejuan2 still posting over there at ESPN? If so invite him he was a good poster. I see you figured out how to get an avatar. Talk to ya later.


----------

